# For Badger Fans



## Sarah (Dec 7, 2003)

For Badger Fans:

http://www.weebls-stuff.com/toons/25/


----------



## Saucy (Dec 7, 2003)

OMG so funni!!!!!!!!!!! must continue to breath 

thanks sarah that made my day


----------



## Aragorn21 (Dec 7, 2003)

*laughs so hard he falls of his chair...onto a pile of books* ouch!!!

hahaha, that's sssssoooooooo funny


----------



## Ol'gaffer (Dec 12, 2003)

My heart just stopped.

oh there it goes again.


Purists would have a field with that one.


----------



## Gary Gamgee (Dec 13, 2003)

Badgers and LotR! 

Perfect!


----------



## arisen pheonix (Dec 13, 2003)

is there supposed to be sound???....there wasnt any.. but i seen people talking and no words....ahhhh badgers


----------



## Sarah (Dec 13, 2003)

yeah there's sound, and there's a diff. song to it, but i couldn't figure out what it was.


----------



## Yavanna (Dec 14, 2003)

There hasn't been such a genius combination since Faramir and Eowyn...or maybe just bread and butter would be simpler. 

I loved the original badger cartoon, www.badgerbadgerbadger.com and apparently i know the guy who made it...so i guess he must have made this cartoon as well. Strange, I'l have to check up on that. 

I liked Aragorn, Legolas and Theoden getting down to the badger beats, it made me laugh.


----------

